# No Receiver just an amp



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello I have a LG 4k tv upstairs that the sound is lacking so i bought klipsch quintet set that I plan on using only the front 3 speakers. I have a reciever I can use but would rather not. I am wondering if there is a simple amp I can run from the TV to power the speakers? I only have experience with the full sound system so I am not sure if there is such a thing just thought I would ask. 
Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Using only an amp without the decoding capabilities of an AVR, how will you separate the channels? AFAIK, most TV outputs are stereo only or digital.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically, what Kal said. We don’t know what kind of audio outputs your TV has without a link to the manual, but most TVs have only RCA stereo outputs (the red and white ones), or a digital output (optical or coax). Assuming you have one or both of those options, either has potential limitations.

If you want to use three front speakers, it will require an AV receiver, connected to the TV’s digital output. However, typically the only way you get a 5.1 signal like this (which is what’s required to do three front channels as you envision) is if from programming via an antenna connection. Source components, such as sat receivers, DVD players, etc. connected directly to the TV will send only a stereo signal from the TV’s digital output. The only way to get the three front speakers working, and all of them working properly, would be to connect the source components to the AV receiver.

If you can be happy with only two speakers, the TV’s RCA stereo outputs can be fed directly to a basic amplifier. However, this will only work well if the TV’s internal speakers can be turned off in the menu, and if TV’s output jacks can be set to “Variable” in the menu, which would enable you to use the TV’s remote to control the volume. If the speakers can’t be turned off, you’ll get an annoying echo as the sound from the TV speakers and the outboard speakers reach your ears at different times. If the TV’s outputs can’t be set for “Variable,” the volume of the speakers will not be able to be adjusted with the remote.

Really, people who don’t want full-blown surround sound typically just opt for a sound bar. So you might want to re-think your Klipsch purchase.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I really didn't expect to get 5.1 sound but I thought there might be just a basic amp that would run stereo well. I have tried a few sound bars and have been dissapointed so far. I can pull my old Yamaha receiver out of the basement and see how it does. Thanks for your help


----------

